# Rosie has gone off it (again)



## creaky (Nov 5, 2012)

Got samples of Barking Heads because it was highly recommended.
Rosie Rosie liked TLC and bad hair day so I ordered a bag of TLC.
She liked it at first but now she is hardly eating it.
I have tried mixing a bit of wet food in with it but she picks out the bits she likes and leaves the rest. I am worried that she is not eating enough.
I think I'm going to have to change her food 'again' but I really don't want to keep doing this as I don't want to upset her stomach.
The other thing is that since she has been on Barking heads she has sometimes struggled to do her poo and it has been rock hard. It just doesn't seem to agree with her.
Has anyone else had this problem?
What other dried foods do you recommend?

Angie


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

I feed Max raw and he adores it. Since I changed him to raw we have had no further issues re food. I buy a 30kg box of chopped tripe from a breeder down the road (she breeds beagles) cost me £12 and lasts 60 days. He gets half a packet per day plus a chicken wing. However if you really want to feed kibble my mini schnauzer has been very happy on Burns kibble. It's good quality wheat free and plenty of flavours. I tend to buy her the pork and potato one as it suits her skin better.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I feed a variety of raw food. Mine thrive on variety and the change never upsets their stomachs as long as their food is raw based.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Lady never became fond of kibble....we ended up going with a fresh food, and we are now thinking of going raw.

Have you tried adding some water to the kibble and warming it slightly?


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Hopefully your new pup will be an eager eater and Rosie will learn to scoff up everything fast before the pup steals it.


----------



## Twinkle Toes (Apr 27, 2013)

lady amanda said:


> Have you tried adding some water to the kibble and warming it slightly?


This is what we do for Ralph. He doesn't seem to like crunching his food and the water softens it slightly.


----------

